# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Heat Resistant board

## suchislife

G`day everyone. 
Hoping some can help me.Im putting a splashback in my kitchen.Sorry have just been corrected Wife`s kitchen.And i cant seem to find any where that sell`s
the heat resistant board for behind it.only need an off cut size is 1000 x 250
can anyone lead me in the right direction please 
thanks..

----------


## rod1949

One would assume you want heat resistant from the hot plates?? 
What about tiles, stainless steel, or glass with it painted or etched/frosted on the backside.

----------


## seriph1

g'day Suchislife and welcome to the forum! 
Rod's spot on. Just let us know what "Style" kitchen you have and it might be easier to advise ..... There is a range of laminates too that may be suitable, but for the size youre referring to, all you probably need do is cover the area in a complimentary tile.

----------


## suchislife

No mate i think your missing my point.I have the full glass splashback
already i just need the heat resistant board for behind it.As this is a standed
thing that the gas fitter/plumber told me.This must be done before i can use
the stove.There is a standed size gap between the stove and the splashback.if
its over that you need this heat board..

----------


## Don Nethercott

I replied to your later post before I saw this one.
I've seen a number of glass splashbacks and they don't have a heat board between them and the cooktop. Contact the supplier of the glass splashback and see what they say. So long as there is a gap - and the supplier will tell you what that is - you shouldn't have any trouble. 
Of course a GOOD  rangehood forms part of the whole heat control package. This removes excess heat quickly. I recommend at least 500 cfm. 
Don

----------


## journeyman Mick

I'm pretty sure that glass would be considered a non-combustible surface   :Wink:  . From what I can remember, any vertical surfaces within "x" distance of your cooktop must be of a non-combustible surface, glass, tile, stainless steel etc. I've never heard of this heat resistant board stuff. Ask your gasfitter to give you a copy of the relevant rule he is referring to to clarify. 
Mick

----------


## suchislife

G`day mick 
glass your right glass is but because the stove is so close to the splashback.
I have to put the heat resistant board there.Other wise no cigar for the plumber
in that i mean.He wont get the stamp of app from the inspector.It will a heath & safety issue.From what im told things like stainless and other glass`s retain heat
behind the splashback.This why i need this board..I am told also that millboard
can be used but im not sure what this is.Im thinking it might be asbestos based.
But as i sais not sure.....but thanks anyway   :Smilie:

----------


## seriph1

I feel simple cement sheet will suffice

----------


## The_kav_man

Just listening to (architect) Peter Mason on ABC Melbourne's Saturday morning radio show and he was saying cement sheet doesn't suffice as a heat resistant backing to the glass splashback. I'm still surfing around to try and find out what is suitable for my own background. I doubt glass splashback experts wont let that information out freely!!!  *IF* I find anything out, I'll try to remember to post back. 
Other useful thoughts... the paint on the rear of the splashback should be suitably heat resistant. He also reckons the distance was 200mm from gas burner outlet to glass.

----------


## Tools

There is a suitable product out there that we have used a couple of times,but I am buggered if I can remember the name of it.It is similar to cement sheet,but softer.We bought it from a place in Bayswater in Melbourne,and found them in the yellow pages.
Tools

----------


## Tools

This is where we got it,but there are plenty of other places around that have it as well.Bellisboard was what we used.   
Tools

----------


## renomart

Do you have a gas cooktop? If so, did the plumber install it? There must be a minimum distance of 200mm from the periphery of the gas burner to a combustible wall surface or splashback. Alternatively, a minimum distance of 50mm to a non combustible surface or splashback and the edge of the cooktop.

----------


## readnik

Was wondering how hot do you think the splashback is going to get? If you are worried about heat for your splashback then what are you making your benchtop and cupboards from? If you have an underbench oven that will get a lot hotter than your cooktop.  
Sorry for going off topic slightly  
readie

----------


## Yvette S

Realise that this is probably too late for you but someone else may be able to use the info. The stuff you are referring to is called Mill board. We have just had some installed by our plumber as we are getting glass splashbacks too. If you're cooktop is less than 200mm from wall, it is a requirement for installation. Your plumber shoulc have installed it when doing the cooktop. If he hasn't and an auditor comes out to check his job, he will get into big doobies.

----------


## totoblue

My post a few months back was on this topic. http://woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/...513#post264513 
Summary is that combustible walls less than 200mm behind gas burners (including walls covered with glass or stainless steel) need an AS 5061 standard-compliant underlay. According to the James Hardie enquiry line, they haven't tested *any* of their products for compliance to AS 5061, so they can't say that any of them comply. 
Energy Safe Victoria provide a list of some Fire Resistant Boards (see the link on the right of this page http://tinyurl.com/ctcv3)
This doesn't include ordinary fibre cement sheeting. 
My plan is to use big rectified tiles with no mortar gaps between tiles, as suggested by mic-d.  Ceramic tiles are considered fireproof and don't need Fire Resistant Board behind them.

----------


## seriph1

I imagine stone would be the same along with tempered/heat proof/resistant glass if non-combustibility were the determining factor

----------


## johnc

No Seriph, been there done that. Tempered glass needs the fireproof backing if within 200mm, don't know about stone though.   
John.

----------


## totoblue

> I imagine stone would be the same along with tempered/heat proof/resistant glass if non-combustibility were the determining factor

  I don't non-flammability is the sole determining factor. Insulation is also important. Steel or glass could theoretically transmit heat to flammable insulation in the wall cavity and set it on fire. 
Stone *may* do the job but I doubt whether a natural and thus variable product can be tested to AS 5061. 
The Energy Safe Victoria (and presumably equivalent in other states) website says what is ok. http://tinyurl.com/gey6d
The only product listed, that doesn't have to comply with the standard, is ceramic tiles of a certain minimum thickness, or an unspecified method of mounting the glass that comes with documentation to the fact that it avoids the combustible surface reaching a certain temperature.

----------

